# Only 36 days to go...



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Are you starting to have cabin fever?
Here's a pleasant thought if you're beginning to feel like Jack Nicholson did in The Shining...

https://days.to/spring/2018


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Shucks, I still have not been able to use the snowblower this year! 5 snows/11 inches/29 cm total. Still hoping for snow...


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Yea I have to admit, this winter has in general been a bust so far. It has been super cold, but we have not gotten much snow. We got about 4 small little snowfalls of a few inches and only one snowstorm with 7 inches. That was the one and only snowstorm where I really got to use my snowblowers this season. Right now it is 50 degrees and raining and the grass is starting to turn a little green. I can only hope we get one more descent snowstorm this winter before it is over. I guess I should be thankful for the one snowstorm we did get. But that's how it goes. Especially when you live on the snowline. You go a state North of here they usually get plenty of snow, but we are on the edge where it can go either way. I imagine in the future it will only get worse with the climate change and we will get less and less snow. Its odd though, some times we go 3-4 years in a row where we get lots of snow and I remember in the early 2000's we had like three years in a row where their was no snow at all. Of course I always hear the stories of how we used to get lost of heavy snow all the time back in the 60's. But that's how it goes.
I feel bad for my neighbor he bought a brand new 36 inch Ariens snowblower, (way to big for his driveway) and we only got one snow, not even near enough for what that machine can handle, still cant figure out why in the world he bought one that big with a tiny driveway and lot... Oh well anyway that's how it goes...


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yea this winter has been bad for selling also, Before it really got into winter it was good selling but that has slowed way down now, And I want to play in the snow dang it.......


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

The year I bought the MTD (1999) we got hardly any snow. 
So the best way to keep snow away is to buy a new machine! Guaranteed!


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

According to stats, we are close to 2 meters of snow this winter. We expect floods when it all melts down.


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

We got about eight inches a couple days ago, so I went out and did my driveway, my neighbor's driveway, and parts of three other neighbor's driveways. LOL Wanted to give my snowblower a workout to really test out the new wheels and stuff.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm not looking for spring to arrive just yet. The winter hasn't given us a lot of snow around here, both for using our machines, and for getting to go cross-country skiing, snowshoeing, etc. And the few times we did get snow, it seemed to stay bitterly cold, then warmed up and rained. 

I'm hoping that more snow will be coming.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

62 in central NJ and monsoon rain. Should be a bumper crop of mosquitoes, ticks and flies with this mild weather!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

220 inches and climbing with single digits in northern MI . . . .


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Now that I have 3 good working snowblowers and a 4th at the summer house, it probably won't snow much in the MA/New England area, if any for the rest of the season . . . but who knows. All it takes is the right weather pattern and meeting of air masses, and BAM, 12-18" of snow and we can put our well rested machines to the test.

I would imagine that not having much snow so far has hurt sales of both new and used equipment. . .


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Have around 35 in total this year used blower 6 times for a average year.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

The extended forecast for the rest of February for the Boston area is awful.
30s to 50s and no snow.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I guess there will be some good deals on end of season snow removal equipment.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

How good? Think I can score a Honda HSS for $500? I want to try hydrostatic & trigger steering  

Bring on the dejected snowblower owners who figure we'll never get snow again, and just want to get out of the game!  

Or, if I can't get a wildly-unrealistic deal on equipment, I'll settle for some more snow, and get a chance to use what I have.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

But who's counting! lol


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

lol


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

You guys who want more snow should move here to Labrador. We get 300+ cm every year. We’re already at 340, so we’ll most likely pass the 400 cm mark since late Feb and most of March is our snowiest time of winter.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

We are not out of the woods yet, not by far. I anticipate March having some storms after the weather pattern swings we've been having this year. According to my Farmer's Almanac observations, this winter is not supposed to be mild overall.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Dannoman said:


> Are you starting to have cabin fever?
> Here's a pleasant thought if you're beginning to feel like Jack Nicholson did in The Shining...
> 
> https://days.to/spring/2018


Or as some of us like to think, only 338 days until next Winter!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Can you tell I can't wait!!!???


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's a nice picture...


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

We got snow in the forecast for Saturday night.

If it’s dry snow, I’ll use the PowerShift, if it is slush, I’ll use the Toro 521.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sure didn't look like winter here today, we hit +8°C and beautiful sun all day.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

tpenfield said:


> We got snow in the forecast for Saturday night.
> 
> If it’s dry snow, I’ll use the PowerShift, if it is slush, I’ll use the Toro 521.


It’s going from snowing to the 40’s first thing in the morning, You’ll be using the 521 I’m sure.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Dauntae said:


> It’s going from snowing to the 40’s first thing in the morning, You’ll be using the 521 I’m sure.


Yup, the forecast just got reduced to 1-3 inches . . . probably slush lain:


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

csonni, I have a friend who lives in Goose Bay. We lost track of one another for some years until I tracked him down online. I once mentioned to him about the snow you get over there. He said it's the only place he's ever lived that he has to go on the roof to see if the neighbors have cleared their driveways. lol There have been times he had to shovel snow inside his doorway in order to dig his way out.... then the fun of cleaning the mess he had to shovel inside. Brutal!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ah daffodils, sure sign of spring.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Dauntae said:


> It’s going from snowing to the 40’s first thing in the morning, You’ll be using the 521 I’m sure.


Wow, we actually got what the weather forecasters were predicting, maybe a bit more (6-7"). slightly wet snow (good for snowmen making I guess). More like a March snowfall rather than mid-February.

The new-to-me PowerShift got its first workout after the rebuild. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't wait for spring. I need my driveway dry NOW !!

.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

65 F (degrees) in Boston, MA today . . . Wednesday is supposed to be even warmer. Just wondering if this is it for the snow blowers, or if we will get a March surprise.

I do remember a 72 F (degree) day at the end of February about 15 years ago.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Plow companies and landscapers have special subscription weather forecasts and outlooks. Their telling me that March has a cold and precipitous outlook. For now at least.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

So far we've had a few snowfalls but no snowstorms this winter. The Yammy just sits there and waits quite content to have it's battery on the tender.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Plow companies and landscapers have special subscription weather forecasts and outlooks. Their telling me that March has a cold and precipitous outlook. For now at least.


That would be OK with me. The snow this winter has been rather lackluster around here. If we do get anything, it seems to want to rain or melt a few days later.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

even the snow removal companies are prayin for more snow so that their customers feel they get their monies worth.

no snow-no renewal for next winter


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Looks like there is much difference depending on where in North America you are located (if you usually get snow, that is).

I'm in Eastern Canada, we have had quite a snowy year. The blower has many hours of use (perhaps the busiest season since I own it) and those with plow businesses are working overtime, while their customers are really getting they money's worth. We have a relief right now as it rains and weather is a nice 10C, but it won't last.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

*snow etc.*



Kiss4aFrog said:


> I can't wait for spring. I need my driveway dry NOW !!
> 
> .


======================================================================================



Old MIG get engines mounted on old Russian army trucks come in handy to clear the ice and snow 
in Red Square in Moscow, Russia.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

Signs from my Farmer's Almanac point toward the worst of winter being over. In the past it's been more accurate than the forecasters. We can still get a storm or two, but not the debilitating stuff. Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

with the number of black bears wondering around here right now i have to say winter is over . one in my yard last night had to tip 800 pounds. spring is here for sure


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, I had a bunch of robins picking at my lawn.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Man this is the slowest longest countdown....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Like trying to fill a bucket drop by drop.


----------

